# ODBC Registrierung?



## scheibl19 (9. Jul 2008)

Hallo allerseits,
hätte ne Frage:
Möchte ein Programm schreiben, dass automatisch die MySQL-ODBC Treiber installiert und danach meine Datenbank registriert.

Ist dies möglich??? Wenn ja, wie???


lg


----------



## maki (9. Jul 2008)

Hört sich an als du du einen einfachen Ausweg aus dem Dilemma Access DB & JDBC/OBDC Brücke suchst.


----------



## tuxedo (9. Jul 2008)

Gibt es einen Grund warum man MySQL über ODBC mit Java unterstützen möchte? Wieso nicht gleich OHNE ODBC via MySQL's Connector/J, also direkt NUR via JDBC?

- Alex


----------

